# Construír un conversor PS2 a USB



## Killer_r (May 22, 2007)

_*Tengo mi Board con problemas en los puertos PS2, y se que hay conversores de USB a PS2, lo que yo soy cubano y no puedo comprarlos en la red, si alguien me dijera si puedo hacerlos yo mismo se los agradeceria, ya que el MOUSE y el TECLADO que tengo son PS2. 
*_  

pro ejemplo se que este existe, tendra algun integrado dentro???[/i]


----------



## anime4 (Ago 4, 2007)

pue sun integrado no tienen lo q tienen es in PIC, q tienes q programar. pero ya no sè mas acerca del tema.


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 11, 2007)

lo que tu quieres es conectar tu mouse y tu teclado a los puerto usb si hay adaptadores que no creo puedas construir tu. el remedio que yo creo es comprar un teclado y mouse puerto usb


----------



## noveolatele (Feb 13, 2008)

Pues como dice jrhc123 la solucion no es sencilla en tu caso... el interface seria este

http://www.online-electronica.com/catalog/product_información.php?products_id=4114

pero aun en el caso de poder abrirlo y ver los componentes supongo que tendrias el mismo problema para obtenerlos en Cuba. Aprovechando el post y como información para otros usuarios, por aqui hay otros dispositivos con mas posibilidades aun diseñados para tener todos los dispositivos desde un solo puerto USB. Por ejemplo con este:

http://www.online-electronica.com/catalog/product_información.php?products_id=3780

dispones, desde un solo puerto USB:

1 Puerto Wireless a 54Mbps con encriptación WEP/WPA de hasta 256 bits, con comunicación Peer to Peer o Cliente-AP.
3 puertos USB 2.0. 
Soporta alta velocidad 480Mbps y 12Mbps. 
1 Puerto paralelo Bidireccional IEEE1284 (ej. para impresora). 
1 Puerto Serie RS-232 conector DB9, para módem, etc. 
1 Puerto PS2 para ratón  
1 Puerto PS2 para teclado. 

una autentica maravilla de recursos tanto para ordenadores portatiles como para PC de escritorio.

Saludos


----------



## Nanobot (Feb 27, 2008)

Lo que podrias hacer es pelar lo que protege al cable y tendras cuatro cablesicos los cuales podes conectar a un cable usb tambien pelado.

no se mucho de esto pero ojala te sirva.


----------



## noveolatele (Abr 26, 2008)

Nanobot:

No deberias intentar dar "soluciones" sin conocimiento...lo que comentas podria provocar averias irreversibles en el ordenador, al amigo Killer y a cualquiera que lea tu post.

No es aconsejable hacer experimentos sin tener conocimiento de lo que estamos haciendo.

Saludos


----------

